# Ascii Bild einlesen.....



## Esambler (29. Okt 2011)

Ich habe zwar schon einen ähnlichen Thread gefunden jedoch konnte er mir nicht weiterhelfen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt es 
Ich habe schon alles gemacht....allerdings macht er nicht das was er soll. 

Er soll ein Ascii Bild einlesen und hoehe und breite ausspucken. Außerdem wenn ein punkt oder so weniger in einer zeile ist: INPUT MISMATCH rausgeben.


```
import java.util.Scanner;
   
    public class AsciiShop {
        public static void main (String[ ] args) {
            int h = 0;
            int b = 0;
            boolean fehler = false;
            Scanner scan = new Scanner (System.in);
            String zeile = " ";
            
            while(scan.hasNextLine()) {
               
                zeile = scan.nextLine();
               
                if (b == 0) {
                    b = zeile.length();
                    fehler = true;
                }    
                h++;
                
                if (!fehler)
                System.out.println (h + " " + b);
                else
                System.out.println ("INPUT MISMATCH");
                
            }
       
        }
    }
```
Er spuckt nämlich mehrere h und b aus und erkennt keine falschen...... kann mir jemand sagen wo meine Fehler sind? Ich such schon so extrem lange.... 

Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Final_Striker (29. Okt 2011)

Deine Variable 
	
	
	
	





```
fehler
```
ist immer 
	
	
	
	





```
false
```
, da du sie nirgendwo änderst.


----------



## Esambler (29. Okt 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Deine Variable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wo soll ich sie dann ändern? nach dem h++?


----------



## Firephoenix (29. Okt 2011)

Was genau soll dein Code denn machen und wie sieht die Eingabe aus die du verarbeitest?
Gruß


----------



## Esambler (29. Okt 2011)

> .............
> .............
> .............
> .............
> ...


da soll INPUT MISMATCH rauskommen.....ist ja klar falsch (ich hab die Bilder vereinfach grade)



> .............
> .............
> .............
> .............
> ...


soll er h und b berchnen


----------



## Final_Striker (29. Okt 2011)

Esambler hat gesagt.:


> und wo soll ich sie dann ändern? nach dem h++?



Da wo du überprüfst ob die Eingabe korrekt ist oder nicht.


----------



## Esambler (29. Okt 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Da wo du überprüfst ob die Eingabe korrekt ist oder nicht.



jop habs einmal geändert.....jetzt haut er 8mal INPUT MISMATCH raus egal ob richtig oder falsch....


----------



## Final_Striker (29. Okt 2011)

Beim ersten Einlesen wenn dein 
	
	
	
	





```
b = 0
```
 ist, setzt du den 
	
	
	
	





```
fehler
```
auf 
	
	
	
	





```
true
```
und so bleibt es bis Ende.

Du überprüfst doch nicht das was du einliest, wie soll da jemals was vernünftiges rauskommen?
Außerdem macht es auch keinen Sinn das Ergebnis in der Schleife auszugeben, sondern erst nach dem das Bild eingelesen wurde.


----------

